# Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 - Stromanschlüsse Pumpe/Lüfter



## Gromyröesku (25. Mai 2016)

*Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 - Stromanschlüsse Pumpe/Lüfter*

In der Anleitung meiner AiO-WaKü (Arctic Liquid Freezer 240) ist folgendes abgebildet - die Lüfter (Push/Pull) in den CPU_Fan und die Pumpe daneben. Meines Wissens ist es üblich, die Pumpe an den CPU_Fan anzuschließen. Mein MoBo hat CPU_Fan und CPU_OPT. Was mache ich am Besten? - Siehe die Anleitung - Bild.
Dankeee


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 - Stromanschlüsse Pumpe/Lüfter*

Ich gehe davon aus, Du hast dieses Board: ASUS ROG Rampage V Extreme/U3.1 (90MB0JG1-M0EAY0) in Mainboards: Intel Sockel 2011-3 | heise online Preisvergleich
=>  2x CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin, 6x Lüfter 4-Pin

Problem:
Deine Pumpe scheint einen 3-PIN Anschluss zu haben. Darum wird sie mit dem zweiten CPU-Anschschluss immer auf 12V laufen. Wenn das ruhig ist, ist es ok, wenn Du es etwas herunter regeln willst, probiert entweder 5V und 7V  mittels Adaptern aus oder Du hast noch ein Widerstandskabel von irgend einem Lüfter, kann man auch ausprobieren, muss man nur die Leistungen vergleichen. Deine Gehäuselüfteranschlüsse auf dem Board werden spannungsgeregelt sein. Darum kannst Du auch von denen einen ausprobieren  und schauen, ob du damit die Pumpe regeln kannst. Sollte sie trotz eindeutigem Bild einen 4-PIN Anschluss haben, ist über den zweiten CPU-Anschluss alles eindeutig.


----------



## Gromyröesku (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 - Stromanschlüsse Pumpe/Lüfter*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Deine Pumpe scheint einen 3-PIN Anschluss zu haben. ... Sollte sie trotz eindeutigem Bild einen 4-PIN Anschluss haben, ist über den zweiten CPU-Anschluss alles eindeutig.


Danke! Ja - das ist das Mainboard - steht auch in der Signatur. Die Pumpe hat einen 3-PIN-Anschluß - korrekt. "Darum wird sie im ZWEITEN CPU-Anschluß immer 12V laufen" Ok, und was ist mit dem ersten (1. ist CPU_Fan, der 2. CPU_OPT - meinst Du, oder?). Sollte sie 4-PIN haben  - über den zweiten - eideutig - also über CPU_OPT, oder? Warum? Was ist der Unterschied zweischen CPU_Fan und CPU_OPT? Danke!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 - Stromanschlüsse Pumpe/Lüfter*

4-PIN Anschluss bedeutet PWM geregelt (Pulsweitenmodulation). Der Motor bekommt immer 12V, diese werden aber zerhackt und er bekommt sie nur zu bestimmten zeitlichen Prozentanteilen (z.B. 30% )
3-PIN Anschluss regelt die Spannung je nach einstellmöglichkeit von 0-12V

Die beiden CPU-Anschlüsse auf Deinem Board sind, da bin ich mir ganz sicher, PWM geregelt. Die unterscheiden sich beide nicht. 
Gehäuselüfteranschlüsse sind aber immer noch sehr häufig spannungsgeregelt. Bei manchen Mainboards kann es auch umgeschaltet werden, sollte deine Pumpe auch an einem Gehäuselüfteranschluss mit 12V betrieben werden, schau im Bios nach Einstellmöglichkeiten.

Viel Spass beim Ausprobieren


----------



## Gromyröesku (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 - Stromanschlüsse Pumpe/Lüfter*

Danke!


----------



## loros (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 - Stromanschlüsse Pumpe/Lüfter*

Andere Frage: Kann ich deinen Ausführungen entnehmen, dass der Arctic Freezer 240 auf dem Asus Rampage V Extreme befestigt werden kann? Hab nun auf der Webseite gelesen, dass es zwei verschiedene 2011 v3 Sockets gibt (Square ILM und Narrow ILM) und der Arctiv Freezer soll nur auf dem Square ILM befestigt werden können.


----------

